# Suggested site to buy green tripe?



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. I want to get the dogs some trips. I looked online, and they do sell it in a can. Is that ok? Will they be able to chew on it for awhile or is it like just all ground up? Other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bluey said:


> Hi. I want to get the dogs some trips. I looked online, and they do sell it in a can. Is that ok? Will they be able to chew on it for awhile or is it like just all ground up? Other suggestions? Thanks


I think fresh tripe would be better if you can find it. I bought it from HTTP://mypetcarnivore.com - theymight deliver to your area. They sell it ground


----------



## dhedrick (Mar 5, 2012)

You could also try contacting Hare Today Gone Tomorrow (www.hare-today.com), Big Dog Natural (Big Dog Natural), or Green Tripe (GreenTripe.Com Main Index).

I've used Hare Today for a variety of products including their green tripe and have been pleased. I haven't ordered from the other companies yet, but plan on ordering from both in the next few weeks.


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

The co-op I belong to in N. CA offers greentripe.com, but I can also order direct from greentripe.com if needed. Maybe you could check the rawfeeding groups in Illinois? Here's a link to a list of groups by state: DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

You might want to look DogAware.com under their raw feeding resources. There might be a co-op in your area that has access to green tripe.

I tried responding to your post earlier with the link, but the post is being moderated.


----------

